#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Customize CreateItemFromTemplateMacro

## mike7352

Hello. I am extremely new at VBA. I created a Macro in Outlook that prepares an Outlook message from a template. Below is my code.

Sub Proposal()
Set msg = Application.CreateItemFromTemplate("C:\Users\My Name\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Templates\proposal.oft")
msg.Display
End Sub

This works perfectly, except I'd like this message to send on behalf of my boss. I know I have to do something with the below code:


.SentOnBehalfOfName = "email address"

But not sure exactly what to do with it. Thanks for any help!

Mike

----------


## skatonni

The object is "msg"




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## mike7352

Of course! Got it, thanks.

----------

